# Happy Valentine's Day!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy Valentine's from Crossroads!  

You may have to wait a while before the movie can be seen. It is still loading!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Valentines day!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Valentine's Day to you too!! I'll take a look at the video once it's done loading.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy Valentine's day!!! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That video was adorable!  Beautiful kids!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Valentine's Day!!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Awe.. love this. Does that paint have a little heart on her back? It sure looks like a heart spot. Amazing. Beautiful kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy Valentine's Day!!

*And Happy Birthday to my little sister!! :cake: :birthday: )


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Awww I love them all, especially Ruby  

Happy valentines day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...those babies are adorable...     and the one momma.... is such a great momma...she was holding up her leg for her kid to nurse.... that is the cutest and most caring loving momma......  :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Packhillboers: yes, Jewel has a heart on her back when she's laying down.    

J.O.Y. : Happy Birthday to your little sister!! :balloons: :bday: :birthday:

Pam: Addy is an awesome mom! She always holds her leg up like that! She is a first timer too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Maggie: Ruby is my favorite too! She is SOOOO SWEET!  I just love her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Packhillboers:
> 
> J.O.Y. : Happy Birthday to your little sister!! :balloons: :bday: :birthday:


Thanks! I'll let her know!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam: Addy is an awesome mom! She always holds her leg up like that! She is a first timer too!


 That is Awesome..... :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Adorable and love the little heart spot on Jewels back! 
They are all so sweet


----------

